# 2016 NE KANSAS



## spring1108 (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck in NE Kansas yet?


----------



## najanaja (Apr 12, 2013)

I went out Sunday to a spot that produces every year and it was like walking on a desert. No fungus of any kind was visible. We need rain now, the temps Sunday and today, Monday, are warm enough to get them to start showing up. Unfortunate forecast for Johnson County this whole week looks sunny &amp; dry. Still ok because I tend to do the best around April 20th every year which leaves two weeks for some rain.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Last week a friend told me he'd found some tiny greys in central Kansas. A couple of days ago, another friend said that he'd found a few average size yellows in Lawrence. I was going to hold off on any hunting, but that was all I needed to hear! 

Went out to a couple spots yesterday near Lawrence. One produces morels all the way from early to late season and I found three tiny, older greys there. A little further away in a spot that is good in the early to mid season, I found two older and larger greys. That's it! The ground was pretty dry and there is almost no chance of rain in the 10-day forecast. Too bad, because temperatures are much better than the last couple years. On the positive side, the woods are barely starting to wake up and there are no poison ivy or may apples to be seen. I only got one tick. So there is time left...


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Wait, my mistake! I just noticed that my weather search was using a location in Nebraska that I had been using a few weeks ago. I thought it was set on Lawrence but the good news is, there is supposed to be a strong chance of rain in a week. Obviously that will change but it's still encouraging.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Just went out again today, and that light rain we had a couple days ago didn't seem to help anything. Woods are still dry and nothing new has popped up.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't found any in two days. I think my short season is over. If we get some moisture some yellows are probably possible.


----------



## lawrencemorelhunter (Apr 26, 2013)

went out yesterday and got 9 small yellows which were laying atop moss growth outside Lawrence off of 15th st. towards Eudora. Going out now to see if Northwest Lawrence buy the Clinton Lake Wildlife Reserve has any up yet. Pictures to follow...


----------



## more lz (Apr 10, 2016)

My daughter and I went out this morning between Lawrence and Baldwin found a nice patch of older smaller mixed grey and yellows about a pound in all. We need more sun and rain and less wind. In my opinion we are about one week away from our main season. Just be patient. But they are here so that's reassuring. Can anyone teach me how to put pictures on here. I have an iPhone.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out a couple of days ago not expecting to find much, but since we had a light rain a week ago, I thought it could have pushed a few morels out of the ground. I was looking around river/creek areas near Lawrence, and in one spot there was a giant, solitary yellow that was halfway dried out. About 5 minutes away was another spot with about 10 medium to large sized yellows, all fairly dry too. 

They want to come out, and the temperatures are perfect, but the ground is bone dry. I think there is still at least a week left in the season and could easily be more. The poison ivy is just starting to pop up in a few spots and the underegrowth in the woods is still very light.


----------



## olatheshroomer (Apr 27, 2014)

Went out for about 1/2 an hour tonight after the rain. Found 16 total grays and yellows. Most were really fresh. Should be a good day tomorrow! good luck!


----------



## jwtiger35 (Apr 20, 2016)

Went out yesterday and found around 30 medium to small sized yellows in woods just outside of topeka. They were a day or two old starting to dry and had bugs


----------



## paulyv27 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm new to morels and found 2 nice yellows yesterday. Any tips on cleaning them? They had a lot of really tiny bugs on them. I soaked them in salt water and that seemed to help with the bugs, but now they're just really wet and don't look very nice.


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Just dry them on a paper towel, they will be fine.


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

I went out yesterday as well. Find 2 dozen very fresh ones. I think they are just starting with the rain that we had. What does everyone think? Douglas County


----------



## whizzo (May 6, 2013)

Found 8 by Hoyt Tuesday. Got 1" of rain Monday, that got them started. Had another 1" of rain last night, going out again tomorrow.


----------



## erica15782 (Apr 20, 2016)

I found about 10 older ones and one fresh today. I'm hoping they are just getting started. That dry spell really killed it this year.


----------



## skamp (May 16, 2013)

Found some monsters in the Milford res this last weekend turkey hunting. About 13 in all. This spot always produces for some reason even when others don't. I have about 10 other areas I check when hunting and there wasn't a thing.


----------

